# Dog show on ESPN2 right now



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I saw a Maltese. Just wanted you to know there is a dog show on ESPN2 right now. Monday night, and the Toy breeds are coming on next.


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm watching the show right now. Wow, that maltese was beautiful! I thought the pom was cute too.


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Omg! I can't believe the maltese didn't win!! :smmadder:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for posting this! I came onto the website at 8:36 and saw your post, went and turned on the TV and there was the Toy group about to show! Great timing, since the Maltese was first in the group. 

Cyndi


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> Thanks for posting this! I came onto the website at 8:36 and saw your post, went and turned on the TV and there was the Toy group about to show! Great timing, since the Maltese was first in the group.
> 
> Cyndi[/B]



You are so welcome. I just happened to see that it was on and that the toy group was next. The Maltese had a beautiful coat. I wish they had shown all the toy group, though.


----------



## Bubbaviny (Sep 20, 2007)

The Maltese was gorgeous. I'm glad I didn't miss it. I wonder if it was somebody from SM.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

They're showing the judging of the toy breeds right now if you want to tune into the show.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, well, there wasn't even a Maltese in this toy group. Sorry about the alert. LOL!


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

*i watched this toooo!!!!! [except i missed the toy group on the 2nd show-]...the first malt (tommy i think?) was beautiful.....that judge must have been half blind :smmadder: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------

